# Loss of connectivity after reboot (only within Gentoo)

## davidsmind

Hi team,

I have a fairly advanced understanding of networking, and this issue is a real headscratcher. I was wondering if I could get your help with troubleshooting.

I dual boot with windows, and yesterday I booted back into my Gentoo Desktop (my primary) and all my NFS mounts failed. After looking into it, my gentoo os seems to have no connectivity. 

The IP is assigned, the routes are there, the interface is up. Still no connectivity for local and no internet (as I cannot get to the gateway IP). I use a static IP, but DHCLIENT also fails to get an IP from the router.

The weirdest thing is I'm sitting here on the exact same machine in windows and networking is working just fine. So I'm certain network topology and hardware are not the issue.

Usual IP: 192.168.99.50/24

Gateway IP: 192.168.99.1

I rebooted into rescue mode and took some images:

Just assigning an IP. Looks good

http://i.imgur.com/V9K940O.jpg

Ping to gateway, telnet to gateway's webui

http://i.imgur.com/JfwvOf9.jpg

http://i.imgur.com/ArhYJoE.jpg

Route table:

http://i.imgur.com/QECaTiT.jpg

Ethtool output:

http://i.imgur.com/bojDKV4.jpg

As I said, everything is working fine on the same machine, with the same cable and interface on windows and things were working just fine before my reboot. I'm at a loss.

----------

## davidsmind

I just booted into some legacy kernels I had sitting around. None of them work either. I think the issue is actually with systemd, but I have no idea how or why.

Anyone have any networking/systemd related troubleshooting advice.

----------

## russK

Your ping says destination host unreachable, and your route table does not show a default route.

You know the gateway, but perhaps the machine does not.

https://wiki.gentoo.org/wiki/Static_Routing

HTH

----------

## davidsmind

You do not need a default route to reach an IP on the same subnet. Also the ip I am pinging is the router that would be the default route.

----------

## russK

Good point.  And it's not a cabling issue because the box works in Windows.

You're configuring the correct interface?  Do you have more than one[/code]?  Is there a eno0?

----------

## davidsmind

Only one. Remember too, this was working before I rebooted and has been working for 3 years!

----------

## davidsmind

No firewall (all IPTABLES set to ACCEPT) too.

----------

## Fitzcarraldo

I recall reading in the past several times about this kind of problem, viz. networking works in Windows but does not when the machine is rebooted into Linux. No doubt you've already done some searching on the Web, but the following thread has a number of different suggestions for various versions of Windows (despite the title) that might be worth a shot if you haven't already tried them all.

https://askubuntu.com/questions/596062/ubuntu-14-04-windows-7-pro-dual-boot-cant-connect-to-wired-internet-after-win

----------

## russK

I'm not really a fan of systemd but it would be kindof funny if you could blame Windows.

----------

## davidsmind

WHOA!

100% 

echo 1 >/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:19.0/reset

exit 0

worked. It was windows. AMAZING. Thank you so much. I would have NEVER figured this out.

----------

## davidsmind

https://askubuntu.com/questions/596062/ubuntu-14-04-windows-7-pro-dual-boot-cant-connect-to-wired-internet-after-win

Found my answer everyone!

Windows power saving is shutting down the device!

The solution was

echo 1 >/sys/bus/pci/devices/0000:00:19.0/reset exit 0

After 30 seconds the device reset.

Thanks Gentoo forums!

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-8105788.html#8105788

----------

## Hu

OP: if you boot Windows, then halt the machine, then cold boot Linux, does the interface work without the solution you found?

Personally, I would consider this a bug in the Linux driver.  It should have reset the device for you, assuming the device isn't sleeping so deeply that Linux ignores the device entirely.  It might also be considered a bug in the firmware that it stays asleep across a warm boot, but since there's no way the manufacturer will fix that even if it is a bug, it's not really worth pursuing that angle.

----------

## davidsmind

Hu,

I think it was a firmware issue that is resolved when I installed the newest drivers (not the ones included with windows) from Intel.

----------

## russK

So many frustrations can come from issues like this that may come to be blamed on gremlins.  I'm starting to appreciate the way my motherboard reboots, it does a complete power cycle.

----------

